# Walkers Crisp's RANT



## Blister (29 Oct 2011)

Well just goes to show the recession means nothing to some company's

I look forward to my weekends , A few beer's and a family sized bag of Walkers Crisp's to cover 3 nights 

Went to my local shop to get a bag 99p , and my lotto tickets 

Went to pick a bag off the shelf , now :shock: £1.29 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Its not the shop pricing as it PRINTED on the packet by Walkers 

So Thats it for me , NO more Walkers crisps 

So off I went in search of a alternative when I did my weekly shop , Popped into Aldi and saw a 24 bag variety pack 

for Waite for it £1.98 :-k :-k :-k 

Knowing they will be bin fodder I purchased a bag 

All I can say is WOW they are very good , nice and crisp good flavor and no way near as oil soaked as Walkers 

They are ALDI own brand called Snackrite 

all I can say is give them a try , I am impressed :lol:


----------



## Allylearm (29 Oct 2011)

I cannot see the justification in cost now as you consider how much of a tattie is in a bag. I can remember good old Tudor Kipper crisps at the princely sum of 2p a bag. From the local Co-op you could buy Star crisps and the Beef ones were pure dripping with flavour. I recently tried a Chicken flavour from Walkers and I could not taste no chicken flavour. I also miss my lucky bags fro mthe corner sweet shop, cinnimin sticks, sherbert saucers, Tattie Scones, etc

Now sizes is another thing, Curly Wurlies are now too small, pinching the Grandchildren Curlie wurly in the interest of saving there teeth, you understand. I notice a great deal of difference. Either that my mouth has grown, on second thoughts.

Well Bazooka Joe's bubble gum was a sweet with a education to it. As you chewed your gigantic multi segment bubble tide of flavour you could read the cartoon and the facts page that came inside its wrapper. Now what modern sweet supplies that and lasts as long as a Bazooka Joe, I ask you.


----------



## tomatwark (29 Oct 2011)

Alot of things that Aldi and Lidl sell are better than the main brands and the brands sold by Tescos, Sainburys and the like.

We had a Sainburys open near use about 3 weeks ago went in did a shop and found it really expensive and their own products and the fruit and veg are not very good.

We have decided that we will carry on shopping at Lidls and just get the things they don't sell at Sainburys.

Judging by the amount of people in Lidls today I guess that alot of people have thought the same as when we went into Sainburys to get those odd bits there were less people in there than Lidl.

Tom


----------



## Mike.C (29 Oct 2011)

Oh no nothing could force me to give up my Walkers Salt & Vineger crisps, their a consequence of giving up smoking 2 years ago :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Blister (29 Oct 2011)

Mike.C":4zfxxd9x said:


> Oh no nothing could force me to give up my Walkers Salt & Vineger crisps, their a consequence of giving up smoking 2 years ago :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike




PM me you address and a free bag of ALDI's will be on its way 

MAYBE a convert :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (29 Oct 2011)

Blister":17ou4hwg said:


> Mike.C":17ou4hwg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no nothing could force me to give up my Walkers Salt & Vineger crisps, their a consequence of giving up smoking 2 years ago :lol:
> ...



Thanks very kind of you.

PM sent

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Dodge (29 Oct 2011)

Allan, forget the walkers I'm after trying a Magma Black Line Titan 400

If I pm you my address ............................. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Sorry but Cheese and Onion Walkers are the best!!!!!


----------



## Blister (29 Oct 2011)

Dodge":lzfhdo8j said:


> Allan, forget the walkers I'm after trying a Magma Black Line Titan 400
> 
> If I pm you my address ............................. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Sorry but Cheese and Onion Walkers are the best!!!!!



No jiffy bag big enough for the Titan :lol: :lol: 

But PM me your address and I will send you a bag of Cheese and onion and see if we can convert you as well :mrgreen:


----------



## MrA (29 Oct 2011)

Walkers crisps are fried in sunflower oil, the potatoes are all A graded and the flavouring is the best on the market..... fact. Better than some Kraut spud fried in diesel.


----------



## Blister (29 Oct 2011)

MrA":210dmynm said:


> Walkers crisps are fried in sunflower oil, the potatoes are all A graded and the flavouring is the best on the market..... fact. Better than some Kraut spud fried in diesel.




So you have not tried ALDiI crisps yet , shame , you don't know what you are missing :wink:


----------



## MrA (29 Oct 2011)

Blister":1jhpwx0s said:


> MrA":1jhpwx0s said:
> 
> 
> > Walkers crisps are fried in sunflower oil, the potatoes are all A graded and the flavouring is the best on the market..... fact. Better than some Kraut spud fried in diesel.
> ...




I have and they're not bad, but not great either imo. They're cheaper for a reason, I suppose it all depends on whether you eat crisps to soap up the odd lager or as an indulgent treat.


----------



## woodpig (29 Oct 2011)

Maybe we should be buying English stuff to get us out of the recession rather than German?


----------



## MrA (29 Oct 2011)

woodpig":2ypo24kw said:


> Maybe would should be buying English stuff to get us out of the recession rather than German?




Quite right, let them have their poxy BMW's, Merc's and Seimens, leave our crisps alone! :mrgreen:


----------



## mailee (29 Oct 2011)

Lidl cheese puffs are my weakness, I can devour a large bag of them in an evening. Best crisps I ever had were KP's crinckle cut cheese and onion, don't know what happened to them as I haven't seen them for ages. Mind you the factory here closed down so that might have something to do with it. I used to like Walkers crisps but they seemed to lose their crispness when they changed to the foil bags?


----------



## doctor Bob (29 Oct 2011)

Some fascinating anecdotes .... I may tell my mars bar v crunchie story later ......


----------



## studders (29 Oct 2011)

doctor Bob":12x2cuq3 said:


> Some fascinating anecdotes .... I may tell my mars bar v crunchie story later ......



Damn.... won't be able to sleep* now until I've read it.





*Can't anyway, but the suspense is killing me.







Edit - Seems like everything keeps going up in price way beyond what they need to, usual, lame, excuses given; and if they think we don't notice that prices go up and sizes get smaller..... they ought to think on.


----------



## Mike.C (30 Oct 2011)

Studders me old mate it is quite obvious that Crunchies are a hole heap better then Mars Bars. 

Now I am going to have a few bags of Walkers Salt and Vineger with my cocoa before I go to bed :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## studders (30 Oct 2011)

Mike.C":etazzvh8 said:


> .... I am going to have a few bags of Walkers Salt and Vineger with my cocoa .....



:-& :-& :-& 

I mean to say....... Cocoa????? Yuck!


:lol:


----------



## devonwoody (30 Oct 2011)

Blister, it was reported that top paid directors etc. had a 49% pay rise last year, so they will be getting another rise next year on that price increase no doubt. 

Stir, stir stir. :mrgreen:

PS just think that those packets of crisps equate to around a 5 gallon of drinking oil perhaps you have stuffed down plus a salt mine closes down every year on that consumption.

That should cure you of any crisps.


----------



## knappers (30 Oct 2011)

Sorry, you are all wrong... Seabrooks crisps are the way forward.

Si.


----------



## RogerS (30 Oct 2011)

Mike.C":8a6b2ztt said:


> Studders me old mate it is quite obvious that Crunchies are a hole heap better then Mars Bars.
> 
> Now I am going to have a few bags of Walkers Salt and Vineger with my cocoa before I go to bed :roll:
> 
> ...



Cocoa is SO last year !


----------



## RogerS (30 Oct 2011)

devonwoody":9850vmho said:


> Blister, it was reported that top paid directors etc. had a 49% pay rise last year, so they will be getting another rise next year on that price increase no doubt.
> ......



Coc k, dw. Don't believe everything that you read in the tabloid press.


----------



## woodpig (30 Oct 2011)

knappers":7qmprb7r said:


> Sorry, you are all wrong... Seabrooks crisps are the way forward.
> 
> Si.



Hhm, Canadian Ham flavour. But where can you buy them?! :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (30 Oct 2011)

RogerS":3jkbs4y9 said:


> devonwoody":3jkbs4y9 said:
> 
> 
> > Blister, it was reported that top paid directors etc. had a 49% pay rise last year, so they will be getting another rise next year on that price increase no doubt.
> ...




Roger, you mean its even higher!


----------



## Mike.C (30 Oct 2011)

RogerS":3ud8kk5f said:


> Mike.C":3ud8kk5f said:
> 
> 
> > Studders me old mate it is quite obvious that Crunchies are a hole heap better then Mars Bars.
> ...



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Harbo (30 Oct 2011)

I cannot stand the flavoured ones and I don't like salt too.

So just plain unadulterated ones with the salt in little packets that I can chuck away for me! 

Anyway all this junk food is bad for you so don't eat it - an apple or a raw carrot are much better.

Rod :wink: :wink:


----------



## Doug B (30 Oct 2011)

Harbo":2oaysxch said:


> apple or a raw carrot are much better.



Especially when sliced thin & deep fried, along with beetroot & parsnip hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DIY Stew (30 Oct 2011)

ALDI for me and has been for as long as I can remember, they also sell chilli type tortilla's, now they are lovely with a spicey salsa dip and a few cans.

   

Stew


----------



## Mark A (30 Oct 2011)

woodpig":2za6k1un said:


> Hhm, Canadian Ham flavour. But where can you buy them?! :lol:


 I bought some of them from Tesco's last week. I couldn't tell the difference from regular smoky bacon flavour?

Anyone tried those baked potato flavoured crisps yet? The taste is strange - almost like baked potato and butter but with an odd after taste.


----------



## AndyT (30 Oct 2011)

woodpig":2g77af3l said:


> Maybe would should be buying English stuff to get us out of the recession rather than German?



That's not always easy to do, and may backfire. Although Walkers crisps are still made in Leicester, the brand is owned by US multinational Pepsico, who apparently changed the company structure and accounting in 1999 so that the profits are made in Switzerland, minimising the tax paid in the UK.


----------



## Allylearm (30 Oct 2011)

AndyT":1nnq8y5a said:


> woodpig":1nnq8y5a said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe would should be buying English stuff to get us out of the recession rather than German?
> ...



Well thats ok then least something the Chinese aint bought yet, even our debt


----------



## Dibs-h (31 Oct 2011)

knappers":3cpz0bop said:


> Sorry, you are all wrong... Seabrooks crisps are the way forward.
> 
> Si.



Always bought them whenever possible - as they are locally made. Drove past a billboard showing the new flavours - Desi Curry! Given Swimbo saw it - you know what the mission is this week? :roll: 

Dibs


----------



## bugbear (31 Oct 2011)

MrA":45py16n4 said:


> Walkers crisps are fried in sunflower oil, the potatoes are all A graded and the flavouring is the best on the market..... fact. Better than some Kraut spud fried in diesel.



Can I just vote for Seabrook's at this juncture...

http://www.seabrookcrisps.com/

They're not even expensive like "posh crisps" e.g. Kettle (which are posh, overpriced and not actually very nice IMHO)

Oh - and be careful of the Seabrook's Hot 'n'Spicy range. They are genuinely pretty damn hot!

BugBear


----------



## Lons (31 Oct 2011)

Seabrooks for me but I prefer the salted - got a cupboard full of em.


----------



## gregmcateer (31 Oct 2011)

Have to say, I'm with Mister Blister on the Aldi stuff - bloody good value.



woodpig":14uqh3c9 said:


> Maybe would should be buying English stuff to get us out of the recession rather than German?



- And then someone one will be saying 'I only drink Tetleys as it's the best BRITISH tea available'....

Take a gander at the packet - owned by the Indian Biz Mogul, TATA (Maker of very good Indian cars and not so reliable 'British' ones, too)

Greg (Blimey, I think I suddenly climbed out of my box for a minute, there - best get back in)


----------



## Dibs-h (1 Nov 2011)

gregmcateer":35dildlq said:


> Take a gander at the packet - owned by the Indian Biz Mogul, TATA



Just gives the producing nation more of the final value. Although probably still doesn't filter down to the pickers\graders\etc.


----------



## woodpig (1 Nov 2011)

At least Walkers are made here with English Potatoes.


----------



## Dibs-h (1 Nov 2011)

woodpig":8q9jfxiz said:


> At least Walkers are made here with English Potatoes.



So are Seabrooks - driven past the factory more times than I care to remember.


----------



## RogerS (1 Nov 2011)

Tyrrells but then I'm also very partial to Smith's Crisps with the little salt packet.


----------



## Noel (1 Nov 2011)

Tayto cheese and onion. The world's best.


----------



## xy mosian (1 Nov 2011)

Dibs-h":36a17bue said:


> woodpig":36a17bue said:
> 
> 
> > At least Walkers are made here with English Potatoes.
> ...




Factory next door to Wickes car park. Nip down for a piece of banana wood or plastecine screws and enjoy the aroma of whatever is being cooked for a while. Fish and chip day is good, but I can never remember which day.

xy


----------



## tomatwark (1 Nov 2011)

MrA":2b74pmpv said:


> Walkers crisps are fried in sunflower oil, the potatoes are all A graded and the flavouring is the best on the market..... fact. Better than some Kraut spud fried in diesel.



Except

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/product_r ... _16072.htm

Tom


----------



## devonwoody (2 Nov 2011)

My grandma made the best crisps, she had a gadget that fastened to the blade of her sharp knife and an old pan about 10" deep filled with fat (from the butchers) and when ever she asked what I wanted I said , crisps.


----------



## Mike.C (2 Nov 2011)

Blister":aoj9imuc said:


> Mike.C":aoj9imuc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no nothing could force me to give up my Walkers Salt & Vineger crisps, their a consequence of giving up smoking 2 years ago :lol:
> ...



Thanks mate I received them today and opened the cheese and onion first, sorry no chance and I gave them to SWMBO, but there again I don't really like _Cheese and Bunion_ 
Then as I was opening the _Salt and Vinegar_ I thought, sorry Blister there is no convert here, but after the first couple of crisps I have to admit that they are at least as good as Walkers, maybe even a bit better, so yes I am a convert and I will be popping into Aldi for some more of them =D> 

Cheers Blister, it was very good of you to send them to us. The wife said say hello and that she will be buying some Aldi cheese and onion from now on  

Mike


----------



## Blister (2 Nov 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## LuptonM (2 Nov 2011)

I guess it's like Coke; the supermarket's own tastes the same as the branded product. The only reason in price difference is the cost of marketing


----------



## Lons (2 Nov 2011)

Have you got a little commission / referal fee arrangement Blister? :wink:


----------



## Blister (2 Nov 2011)

Lons":uxrq56v7 said:


> Have you got a little commission / referal fee arrangement Blister? :wink:




Nope , Just fed up of being ripped of by the BIG BOYS :roll:


----------



## motownmartin (2 Nov 2011)

I'm afraid its Walkers every time for me and you visit the factory you may change your mind, I might even show you around myself  if I ever get back to work.


----------



## bugbear (3 Nov 2011)

devonwoody":6t94pgy6 said:


> My grandma made the best crisps, she had a gadget that fastened to the blade of her sharp knife and an old pan about 10" deep filled with fat (from the butchers) and when ever she asked what I wanted I said , crisps.



Here's an excellent crisp slicer:

http://www.cs-catering-equipment.co.uk/ ... dolin.html

Also makes amazing veggies for stir fries. Super thin, even slices alter the texture and eating experience dramatically, opening up whole new meals from the same old ingredients.

It works even better if you (carefully) sharpen the supplied blade. Its small and hollow ground, so it's fairly easy to polish the back and edge. I tried to remove the minimum material, since the hollow grind makes a very thin, low angle cutting edge, which I suspect is desirable.

BugBear


----------



## devonwoody (3 Nov 2011)

Bugbear, I object to added flesh using those machines, they always frighten me that I might convert to cannibal status if I became addicted.


----------



## bugbear (3 Nov 2011)

devonwoody":3jb6hbqn said:


> Bugbear, I object to added flesh using those machines, they always frighten me that I might convert to cannibal status if I became addicted.



Mine frightens the hell out of me every time I use it. I always stop slicing with quite a lot of the veggie left. The supplied holder helps a bit, depending on the veggie.

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (3 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the heads up BB - I need to replace my wooden one.
(Whose blade will not keep still and I've cut myself a few times on it! :evil: )

Got a Celeriac, Swede and Potato Dauphinoise to make!

Rod


----------



## powertools (3 Nov 2011)

Crisps is fine but don't admit to buying any tools from Aldi or Lidl


----------



## doorframe (3 Nov 2011)

powertools":2m170g90 said:


> Crisps is fine but *don't admit to buying any tools from Aldi or Lidl*




Guilty as charged. (and no regrets)

Roy


----------



## powertools (3 Nov 2011)

doorframe":3or9d878 said:


> powertools":3or9d878 said:
> 
> 
> > Crisps is fine but *don't admit to buying any tools from Aldi or Lidl*
> ...



That's you and me both then


----------

